# Trail ride on Rusty



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Love the spots on the ears! What a good ride.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Loved riding along. Nice job getting Rusty back with you when he was getting too enthusiastic! I don't think I would ever get tired of looking at those symmetrical dots, even when we were having a "discussion"









It looks like we ride in a very similar landscape. Wish you were closer, I am really craving a buddy to ride with!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Great job! It can be scary out in a big open space with a horse that decides to run! It can also be thrilling. 

Rusty is so nice, so cute. I'm envious.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

How cool! It's neat to see where other people ride like that. And Rusty does have the cutest ears.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Such pretty country.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Wow can't believe the difference without the SNOW as if it can't actually be the same place!!!! Man what a great little ride. You see that field you lost control I just WISH I had somewhere like that. I'd throw the reins away and be like TAKEEEEEEEEE ME SOMEEEEEEEEWHEREEEEEEEEEE FASSSSSSSSSSSSSST!!! But nope, dodging dog walkers and push chairs is my current life  Keep recording and adding onto it. Now you have a trailer I'm guessing when you get spare time you can go on an adventure outside? ^>^


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice ride, thanks for taking us with you. I want a go pro!!!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice video, aa. You’ve got a good place to ride in.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Kalraii said:


> Wow can't believe the difference without the SNOW as if it can't actually be the same place!!!! Man what a great little ride. You see that field you lost control I just WISH I had somewhere like that. I'd throw the reins away and be like TAKEEEEEEEEE ME SOMEEEEEEEEWHEREEEEEEEEEE FASSSSSSSSSSSSSST!!! But nope, dodging dog walkers and push chairs is my current life  Keep recording and adding onto it. Now you have a trailer I'm guessing when you get spare time you can go on an adventure outside? ^>^


haha... yes, it's like we live in a completely different country here when summer comes. Lush greenery everywhere like mother nature is on a post-menopausal cruise vacation shopping spree. And I can ride for miles without seeing any signs of civilization out here. The challenge is to find good trails, but I've mapped out some old roads that I will be exploring as I go further and further out. I am usually alone though, so I am somewhat cautious. There isn't even cell service once I get beyond our property, but I bring it with me anyway, in the hopes that I could be found by GPS. And I use the Equilab app which tracks me and shows me where I've been even without cell service. I'm not as daring as I was when I was a reckless teen out for the entire day on my horse, no maps, cell phones, or helmet for that matter! But Rusty, despite his occasional burst of energy, feels safe to me, like he wants to go on adventures together, not ditch me to run back home. I think this is finally the horse I can go plein air painting on! If I ever have enough time for that.  But he's 7, so we have many years ahead. 

Funny thing is that I'd been thinking of letting him run in that field for a while... I felt it was time to let him canter a bit, but other than throwing in a few accidental canter strides (and some accidental jumps over water), I had kept him to a walk/trot so far because it is so open. In my perfect plan, I was going to let him canter UPhill though, so that I'd easily be able to bring him back at the top. He had different ideas, lol. My biggest worry was that he was going to keep running to the barn. To get back, we have to go through some narrow wooded trails, and I'm not confident he'd get through without scraping me off his back. but luckily, he doesn't WANT to go home when he's on a trail (sometimes I have to fight with him to go back to the barn lol).When we're in the woods and he sees what looks like the trail branching off, he points his nose towards it because he wants to see what's down there! I've never ridden a horse with such a sense of adventure. 

So yes, there will be more! I have to get as much riding in as I can over the next 4 months or so before snow falls again!


----------

